# How to Grade Forever-Flooded Yard?



## Han'D' (Apr 7, 2009)

How about a french drain either side of drive twd road. Seems the proximity of prob area to drive would require sloping in that direction. Prolly better to go far side of drive to ensure water away from house...

Good luck!


----------

